# The new rig



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

and just in time too, pretty soon the weather will be getting nice, the jumps will be tuned and i'll be on this thing daily. just had her maiden voyage and man, this thing is dialed. so thrilled about it!










vert. dropout mob in matte clearcoat
fox float 36 rc2 @80mm
magura marta sl brakes 160/203 w/ ss lines
thomson stem n post
deity bars, seat, n bar ends
profile cranks
easton flatboy pedals
x.9 shifting
lg1 guide
32t blk mrkt sprocket and 12-23 ultegra cassette
cheap as fk pmart wheels

31.2 pounds. i think i'll be lookin to swap in a profile ti axle and some tabletop tires. but really at this weight, it feels GOOD. that will just be butter to get it right at or maybe under 30.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow. That thing looks fantastic. The weight's not bad either.

P-mart wheels may be cheap as hell, but they're reasonably light and they hold up well.

We've got to ride together this summer.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

oh hell yeah man! i gotta see if i can raise scotty on the phone, get out to your neck of the woods and ride. yall got any dj's out there? you guys need to go BUILD!

i'm super happy about the build, the weight is really no issue, but i know two items i can cut a big chunk out of.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

oh thats so gnarly!


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

Windowlicker said:


> oh thats so gnarly!


ya no **** it is. holy crap, pinch me, is that really my new rig? gosh darn life is good.


----------



## wadly_1001 (Jan 7, 2006)

Sickness!


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

What the hell is P-mart.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

performance bike. i have the Loco wheelset, dirt cheap, but actually pretty dang good. very similar to azonic outlaws, except 32 instead of 36 and pinned instead of welded.

nothin fancy, but reasonably light, a good reliability track record, and well, you just can't be $170 for a set.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

That is so clean looking! Very unique build. Hurray for front brakes


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome build looks sweet!


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i am so in love with this drivetrain setup. the new lg1 is so nice, and this is my first experience installing and using profile cranks. omg, talk about a bomber setup. i understand why peeps like the simplicity of a SS, but 1x9 done right truly is a pleasure.










also, fyi: the lg1 works great with a 32t sprocket, it is sized to fit a 32t ring, the problem is that it would normally conflict with the chainring bolts if you run a spider. running a sprocket such as this, the lg1 works like a charm on a 32t.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

That looks awesome. The weight is really low considering all of the stuff on there.SS is great for park but 1 x 9 is great for everything else...

I just put on a LG-1 on my DH rig. They are so nice...


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

holly crap good lighting in the first pic. Love the bike too, hope the fork holds up.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

I think the 36 should hold up


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

damn nice bike. love 1x9. i run a 36t front, with a 11-26 casette.

is that first shot the apartment building across the street from the j.d. stone container building?


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

jcaino said:


> damn nice bike. love 1x9. i run a 36t front, with a 11-26 casette.
> 
> is that first shot the apartment building across the street from the j.d. stone container building?


not sure what building your talking about, maybe the heritage? not many residential buildings right there.

i shot that at IBM, though being a Mies building, obviously that sort of lobby design has been replicated allot.


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh my goodness gracious. Thats beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

Yea, super sweet pic... maybe deserving of a frame and a wall???


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

yea, it was millennium park plaza, been a while since i've been there.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

excuse my ignorance...but what am I looking at?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> excuse my ignorance...but what am I looking at?


vert. dropout mob in matte clearcoat
fox float 36 rc2 @80mm
magura marta sl brakes 160/203 w/ ss lines
thomson stem n post
deity bars, seat, n bar ends
profile cranks
easton flatboy pedals
x.9 shifting
lg1 guide
32t blk mrkt sprocket and 12-23 ultegra cassette
cheap as fk pmart wheels

Mob... as in BlkMrkt Mob.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

what? huh?

I can't read.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow


----------



## 6milliondollarman (Dec 24, 2004)

Beautiful! 1st pic looks like it was taken in a showroom.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Dude that looks so sick


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow, that is something to be proud of.....fVcking beautiful bike. Glad to see you decided on the profiles, none better! I'm also digging the 1x9 setup you're running, too bad my Gack doesn't have a der. hanger, would love to give that a try. Either way, I love my single speed. Congratulations!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

HOFFMAN223 said:


> Wow, that is something to be proud of.....fVcking beautiful bike. Glad to see you decided on the profiles, none better! I'm also digging the 1x9 setup you're running, too bad my Gack doesn't have a der. hanger, would love to give that a try. Either way, I love my single speed. Congratulations!


There are derailleur hangers for horizontal dropouts that sandwich between the frame and the nut. Or you could go the Saint route.

Some examples

























Specialized P.bike uses them. DMR sells them. On-One used to sell them. Libido (not NA?) sells them. There are others too.


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> There are derailleur hangers for horizontal dropouts that sandwich between the frame and the nut. Or you could go the Saint route.
> 
> Some examples
> 
> ...


Wow, never really knew about those aftermarket items. Very cool, thanks a million for the tip!


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

hey hoff, if i remember correctly, you run a horz. dropout blkmrkt, in which case you can get a very nice der hanger from them that will work perfectly.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

euroford said:


> i am so in love with this drivetrain setup. the new lg1 is so nice, and this is my first experience installing and using profile cranks. omg, talk about a bomber setup. i understand why peeps like the simplicity of a SS, but 1x9 done right truly is a pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see someone else running gers on their urban rig:thumbsup:


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

euroford said:


> hey hoff, if i remember correctly, you run a horz. dropout blkmrkt, in which case you can get a very nice der hanger from them that will work perfectly.


Almost right, a horiz. dropout Gack......but now that I know what I'm looking for, I think I'll have no problems making the conversion. My only issue is buying a new rear wheel, my rear hub is a dedicated s.s. Woodman, a new rear der. and casette and a rear shifter. That will be a few $$$, so I'm debating how bad do I want to make the conversion. Also, I have that horrible urge to build a new bike up from scratch. I have 3 bikes already, including my 20", but I'm itching to build another one, I'm sure you know the feeling, although as nice as your B.M. is, you might not get the urge for a while.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

oh i'll never get over the new build addiction... heck i want a SS urban/dj bike as well... hmm... i think a riot would be kind of nice... but hell, why i'm at it why not spend the extra for a horz. dropout mob? lol.

actually i think the next one will be a full on dh race bike. that canfield jedi is money...

i hate to say it, but i actually would get some use of a, dare i say it, an xc bike? a yeti would be kind of hot...


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, when I saw the jedi and really thought about it, I got goose bumps, money fo sho! 

An XC would be fun, if for nothing else just having a light bike to haul a$$ around on and to have a project to build up too! I have always wanted a Yeti ARC for that reason, it's a classic, although I would have to ride it like it was meant to be ridden or money down the drain if you know what I mean. Really at this point, I just want a new project.......I get a hell of a lot of satisfaction out of picking the parts and building it piece by piece. I guess this is where I stand up and say "Hi my name is Chris and I am a buildaholic".


----------



## Bullit21 (Feb 2, 2004)

Euro,

Do the locos have a bolt through rear axle or is it only available in QR? I know the Outlaws are convertible.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

yes, i'm a buildaholic... its a fun process and well, a guy can never have too many bikes can he? for the last four years i've built a bike every winter (the others are road bikes, so we'll refrain from discussing them here). summer is time for ridding and climbing, so my money goes to actually being outside, not to new builds.

bullit, the locos and the outlaws have the same hubs.


----------

